# Jolly Roger Flag



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, Vlad and I are getting ready for a week at summer camp with the BoyScouts. The theme this year is Pirates. The scouts want to make the entrance gateway to look like a pirate ship. My son mentioned he wanted a Jolly Roger to go along with the theme. I asked my daughter to draw a skull and crossbones on white fabric while I scrounged up a 3X5 piece of scrap material. 
I'm thinking all along this will be a quicky project, when after much discussion with my daughter (DeathintheReaper) that it should be made well so it holds up for summer camp as well as be used later on for a pirate themed Halloween.

Anyway the only piece of material I could find for the flag base was a deep burgandy which didn't make my daughter happy. Before I knew what I got myself into we where trying to darken the background and age the fabric both for the flag and skull and crossbones. 
I spent about 8 hours hand stitching all the seams, appliqueing on the skull and crossbones. Next was to find grommets so we can run it up the mast of the ship once we build it at summer camp.
I'm hoping to bring it home in tack for use later on for Halloween if we ever do a Pirate theme. 
Jolly Roger Flag pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

BlackCat, the Dread Pirate Roberts himself would be proud to have that one!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

AAARRGH. Nice one, matey.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good stuff!
We're headed off to Cub Camp the first week of August with the same Theme! We have a few of the parents making props. I have the ships wheel with skeleton pirate at the helm. I'll post up some pics as it progresses. Have to get busy on it as we leave in less than 3 weeks.
Gotta love Scout camp!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job! 

True dedication by you guys to spend so much time to make your son/brother happy!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Pirates aargh nice work


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmm. I wonder what makes the jolly roger so jolly?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job Blackcat! Hand sewn? Whew...don't envy you there though


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Man, hand sewn! That makes my hands and wrists and elbows hurt just reading it! Great job!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great, Karen!

I'm sure your scouts will fly it with pride! Have fun!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job! I like the color, different from the traditional black/white that you see.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

have fun with that! Pirates seem popular this year


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

wow excellent job the I like the background color better than traditional black it gives it some flavor you know.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. Here's the flag after the scouts built the pirate ship gateway at camp.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Great Job! I'll be referencing those photos in the futre, I'm sure!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

winnebago 2007 :: Troop 134's Pirate ship completed. picture by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the name of the ship..."Arrr We There Yet?" LOL The kids think of that or you and Vlad?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Black Cat


----------

